# Lisette- more agility!



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations to Team Lisette! Doesn't get better than first place! Yay!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow--very cute! She's really listening. Moving very fast, too. You've got a great Agility career ahead of you!

My Youtube channel is an Agility extravaganza. Please feel free to check it out!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFN3sViqSV8W9HMb6uuQn6g


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Adorable! Do you have her hair corded?


----------

